# Drills - Head still through impact



## bigwave916

After 40 years of fixing things, but never fixing everything, I feel like I'm ready for a break-through. I learned in golf school that keeping one's head down can be bad advice because people tend to put their head down to the point of restricting their shoulder turn.

I also had a golf pro ask me "Is there some medical reason that you can't turn your hips?" Good bit of teaching since it has stuck with me. So, here I am making a big shoulder turn and a big hip turn but not making good contact. Lately, I've gotten so much around the body that I hit pull hooks or big slices, and I top it one time and hit it fat the other.

Now one reason some people can't keep their head down is that your brain won't let you fall on your duff if it can help it, so throwing yourself off balance will bring the head up. Since it's attached to your shoulders and your brain is trying to keep you still standing and off the ground the sub-conscious takes over and tries to right the ship, so to speak, by bringing the head and shoulders up.

Now, I've figured out that I can hit it long and straight when I swing in balance by starting the swing with my shoulder turn then keeping my head still and looking at the ball through impact. 

I need a drill(s) to ingrain that feeling so that under pressure I can stop leading with my hips, stay in balance through impact, and get the club face back to the ball still accelerating and lay the club face sweetspot squarely on the ball.

Regards,
BigWave


----------



## keiko

I would practice swinging at 50-60% especially with driver; this will allow you a better chance of hitting the sweet spot and keeping the ball in play when you absolutely have to do it. With irons, do the same but use 1 or two more clubs and just swing easier. 
You will find that the ball will actually go almost just as far and in some instances even further and your accuracy will improve greatly.
I am saying practice slower swing speed swings because unless you get a feel for it, it will be unproductive and you will swing faster and screw up the back nine.
Example: I normally use a 3 wood on long par 5's and usually either hit the green in two or get very close so I can either putt the third or have an easy chip. On the back nine if I have doubts about my 3 wood accuracy, I just use a hybrid, swing smooth and expect a third shot with my lob wedge. Can't tell you how often I put it close and birdie the hole anyway which is what I wanted with the 3 wood-actually hoping to luck out and hit the green and have my eagle putt which I usually miss.
On the back nine, while everyone else is tired and swinging faster and hitting it all over the place, you will beat them everytime by following my strategy.


----------



## keiko

Watch slow motion swings of the pro's, their head is still down long after the ball has left the clubface. If you don't keep your head still at impact, you will pull up and out of the shot and disaster follows.
Anyone who tells you it doesn't matter, it nuts.


----------



## FrogsHair

I believe that swinging slower gives the golfer more control of the club head at impact. I am a great example of that. With arthritis beginning to take it's toll on my hands, my grip has changed to a point where I have to swing easier than I did before. This to keep the after round pain down. I have lost about 20 yards per club, but my accuracy has become more consistent. Consistent accuracy means consistent lower scores. For the most part, I still shoot the same scores, on average, as before my grip, and swing change.:thumbsup:


----------



## keiko

Doing wrist curls with moderate weight dumbbells will help your arthritis, keeps the fluid from building up and pumps blood to the hands. I like to let the dumbbell roll from my grip down to the fingertips then I curl or roll it back up toward the wrist.
I too have arthritis but in addition to lifting weights 3x a week, the wrist curls helped me alot-advil also.


----------



## indiginit

*head down?*

I have a suggestion.

-let your right shoulder control your head during practice on full swings.

it's not a tip I'd just throw out there... but if you are happy with the extra rotation, hold your head still until your right shoulder (for a righty) MAKES it move.

its not quite a literal-translation tip, but it will give you the feel. if you are getting extra rotation and aren't moving laterally, your dragging (right for a righty)shoulder will indicate when its time to follow the ball. if you're flexible enough, don't take the 'tip' too far and cause damage to your jaw rolleyes.


----------



## bigwave916

Thanks to all who answered.

I'm going to try putting a tee in the vent hole of my grip and then practicing with the swing thought that my first move is to pull the club with my left arm via shoulder rotation pointing the tee at the ball for as long as possible. I think this will keep me from firing the hips too soon and too much laterally.

I have plenty of lateral movement, in fact, I believe I have too much since I have to "step through" after impact sometimes since my weight is so far forward.

I'm also working on wrist hinge because I think I'm trying too hard to get distance with a rapid shoulder and hip movement when a slower move with the body and hips coordinated with a better release of the clubhead through the ball should get me all the distance I need. There is a video online (dont remember where I got the link) that teaches slower hip and should turn with clubhead speed being generated more with the swinging of the arms and the wrist cock and release.

I've worked on this enough to visualize what I want and I just need to practice the adjustment until it becomes a habit.

The most diifficult part of golf for me is keeping tension from ruining an otherwise good swing.

Regards,
BigWave


----------



## 373

Keep one thing in mind. Keeping your head down and keeping your head still are two different things.

Yes, you want to keep your head down through impact and let it come up naturally as your right shoulder comes around, presuming you play right handed. On the other hand, keeping your head still can be taken too far. If your head didn't move some during the swing, you would retard your body's ability to turn and generate power.

This is a fine point that would be better served by seeing your local pro. He or she can watch you and set you in positions so you know what you should feel when you do things right.


----------



## Elvis56

"keep the head down" is really about staying in your posture and not coming out of the shot. Annika Sorenstam and David Duval played quite well while letting the head release early. Check out Ron Dl Barrio on youtube for some great videos,where he over exaggerates turning the head early and still hits great shots.


----------



## golflover24

thanks! i will use your tips


----------



## game-inglove

*Spine Angle*

Keeping your head down is more about maintaining your spine angle. So, once you bend at the hips the angle your spine makes up through to your neck and head should remain the same throughout the golf swing. There should be no raising or lowering of the spine angle. Understand this and you can actually free up hour head. One tip would be to make sure you don't restrict your hip turn, because if you do, your spine angle will change as it has no choice. Take up the address position in a mirror and practice keeping your spine angle, then try restricting your hip; see what I mean? Another good drill is to fold your arms on your chest and practice turning your shoulders while keeping your head on a wall (pillow if necessary!) you will quickly understand the importance of spine angle and how it relates to the golf swing.


----------

